# Weather



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 14, 2017)

Last Saturday we set a record of 96 degrees. Today we have snow. Gotta love the prairie!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow that's a huge difference! The weather seems to get more and more unpredictable and the seasons are just running together. Here in Ga. we've had a very mild winter so far, we were just talking about that today, Usually Jan through March are our coldest months but so far we've not seen it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 14, 2017)

Well Its ironic you both say this as our hottest months are Jan- March and we havent seen it either.

Yesterday was 16 degrees Celsius and today is 32 , its been going up and down like that for the last month.

I hope we have a mild winter this year, it was awful last year.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2017)

Here we are getting ready for another Nor'easter. It will be the third in one week. The sun did come out today and it was beautiful. Before this week it had been very quiet and mildish. Our drought is officially over now

according to the weathermen.

Marsha, do you ever get lots of snow? What would be the average snowfall where you are?

That sure is a beautiful view.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't get a lot of snow here in SW OK. We've had as much as a foot before, but it's rare. Now ice! We usually get at least one ice storm every winter.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 15, 2017)

Debby, you're closer to my part of the world (NC) and it's been mild here too. It's also been dry. I agree with others' comments, the climate is definitely getting much more "changeable." Adaptability...this is what I pray we, our plants and our animals all have. With the way the world-wide climate is, changes seem to be much more dramatic.

I was reading last week about the South Atlantic Anomaly and magnetic pole reversal. I wonder if this had something to do with the Pilot whales beaching in New Zealand?

As to weather in my area, I'm planning my gardens for this year. Kind of wondering if I need to plan for periods of extreme dry with extreme wet.




Probably better to just plan to haul water and plant in well draining soil.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 15, 2017)

It's been strange weather everywhere, I think. Here in the Northwest (Oregon, Washington, Idaho) it's been very harsh. Probably the worst since the winter of 1992/93.

Longer stretches of cold temps and MUCH more snow. Our normal snow falls are an inch or maybe three at a time and then it melts after a day or two.....THIS year, we've

had FEET of snow dump on us. The big dump was four feet over a matter of 2 days.....Then it froze over, so when things warmed up for a bit, only some had gone away when we got hit again with a foot or more...... Got my fingers crossed that Spring is finally on its way.......Highs have been in the 40's.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 15, 2017)

I remember that winter! I was in Elk City, Idaho that year! How many wanna hear the story of the pregnant lady and the disabled lady, sweeping chimneys that year?


----------



## Miniv (Feb 16, 2017)

Silver City - That would be a fun story........

Back then, we were trying to build a barn! The snow got so deep that it was up to the top of our fences, so our minis could climb up and over! We were out there with shovels digging trenches along the inside fence lines to keep them IN. By the time Mother Nature stopped we had had NINE FEET of snow accumulated!

We had two enclosed shelters for four minis at the time and two of them were pregnant! It was a race against time to finish the barn before they foaled. We lost the race with one of them......She foaled in the shelter, six weeks early.....and hadn't dropped her milk. We moved them into our downstairs bathroom, bottle fed him colostrum we got from the vet and then her milk finally dropped a couple of days later. Larry built a free-standing stall area in our garage which we heated and they lived there for over a month. The other mare fortunately waited and foaled shortly after the barn was completed.

Both were colts and were our FIRST two foaling experiences!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 16, 2017)

Well, I thought the prairie had the most extreme, but frankly I'm glad to see other parts of the world could be as challenging!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 17, 2017)

One of my minis and my welsh pony are shedding! Is Spring right around the corner?

Miniv, that's alot of snow!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 18, 2017)

I've got my list of evidence that SPRING IS right around the corner!

1. Daytime Temps in the 40's...2. Our Summer Robins are back.....3. The Rock Chuck "scouts" are out of hibernation and chirping....4. The first Red Wing Blackbirds are here....and 5. Yesterday we heard a frog somewhere under the house.....


----------



## chandab (Feb 18, 2017)

February is just playing tricks with us here, cause winter will be back with a vengeance in March, as has been the pattern the last five years or so. Spring does not arrive to stay around here until around Mother's Day, prior to that we just get some sneak peaks of nice weather to come.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 18, 2017)

Some nice spring-like weather here. Cleaned up my tire garden and planted onions yesterday. Today I pruned the espaliered fruit trees. My husband is building a pergola. He is a perfectionist; every post is within 1/16" plumb. He is actually coming along a lot faster than I thought he would--we should be able to use it this summer!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 20, 2017)

80 here today.



If it runs true to course we'll have some deep freeze in March, we had a pretty good snowstorm (for middle Ga) one year on March 31st. My little horses are sweating today. I was just telling my little Glory this morning that she must know there's some winter coming because they are not shedding at all..usually when we'd have such mild weather they'd already be shedding.

I would LOVE to have a pergola, Marsha your's is looking really good so far, love the large beams.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 20, 2017)

Dapper Dan is starting to shed a little. They are both a little uncomfortable with this warm weather. I know it will get cold again and they will be glad of their fur coats.

We are glad for this rain, but it sure is messy. We live by a mountain and water runs down through the yard for a long time after everything else is dry. My corral area is unusable. The ditch he dug around the horse motel helped tremendously. It is pretty dry under there.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 20, 2017)

We had 100mls of rain over the weekend here and the temp dropped to 16 degrees Celsius, i actually lit the fire inside as it was so cold. Back to the low 30s over the next few days so lets hope the snakes stay away !!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 20, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> We had 100mls of rain over the weekend here and the temp dropped to 16 degrees Celsius, i actually lit the fire inside as it was so cold. Back to the low 30s over the next few days so lets hope the snakes stay away !!


Snakes! We have a couple of months before we see any here. But with it being warm, it could be sooner.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 21, 2017)

We have mud. Lotsa mud.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Snakes! We have a couple of months before we see any here. But with it being warm, it could be sooner.


We had so much rain towards the end of last year , it brought them out in droves. A wetter summer than usual has been a snake playground. A lady who lives locally had a tiger snake wrap itself around her Christmas tree.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope it was an outdoor tree!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 21, 2017)

Unfortunately No, she noticed it when she went to put more presents under the tree.

Not something I would of liked from "Santa"


----------

